# Firewall tuning



## flyingtuxxie (Apr 5, 2014)

An simple question where can I find the firewall? Is there a GUI for the firewall? I am totally new and the only thing I want is blocking all incoming connections, extra protecting for the kernel and unneeded services I will  disable. I am running GhostBSD 3.5 but it will reported as FreeBSD 9.2.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2014)

FreeBSD has three firewalls. They are described in the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/firewalls.html.  The base system does not have a GUI for any of them.  PF is the easiest to use, but there are usable IPFW example configurations in /etc/rc.firewall, particularly the workstation example.

No GUI is included for any of these firewalls, although there may be a port for that.


----------

